# when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need???



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

im planing on doing 1.8t into my mk2 i know all the things i need when using stock ecu wireharness'ecu'gage cluster blah blah blah but i wanna go stand alone so before i buy the engine i wanna know all the things i dont need any input would be helpful THANX


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (mk2-ing-it)*

Better off asking yourself what u DO need .
there is so much u can delete its up to u 
all i have left factory wiring is headlights , blue wire to alt is needed, starter red/bk wire, wiper motor harness , and tack signal wire that goes to sds to use stock cluster . no mph tho








everything els is gone .


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (turbo 20v)*

im still learning so if the ??? seem dumb please bare with me what standalone did u use? what would i have to change like injectors exc to make it work or can i just keep the stock setup for now using standalone there's alot of reasons why i want to go standalone 2 main reason are the obvious ones future tunability and not having to mess with the 1.8t harness/immobilizer crap also there's a reason why i dont basically i dont know anything about standalone so if u could help me out with anything any info i would appreciate it THANX


----------



## turbo 20v (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (mk2-ing-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2-ing-it* »_im still learning so if the ??? seem dumb please bare with me what standalone did u use? what would i have to change like injectors exc to make it work or can i just keep the stock setup for now using standalone there's alot of reasons why i want to go standalone 2 main reason are the obvious ones future tunability and not having to mess with the 1.8t harness/immobilizer crap also there's a reason why i dont basically i dont know anything about standalone so if u could help me out with anything any info i would appreciate it THANX









all good ..
im just stating what u get rid of when runing standalone .. sds is what i have .
nothing but the fuel pump factory will work from your mk2 
alot needs to be changed 
injectors , 
fuel lines ,
ignition
ext ext soooo mcuh
all i listed is whats left .. so everything els u could possibly thik of u need .


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (turbo 20v)*

so basically u cant set any brand of standalone to work with a factory 1.8t setup or just sds .if this is true the light at the end of the tunnel suddenly disappeared


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (mk2-ing-it)*

More or less any standalone that can run coilpacks can run a 1.8T engine and do it well.


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (mk2-ing-it)*

i know some of the parts for standalone-
use drive-by-cable not wire. that means obd1 2.0 throttle body or AEB Audi/Passat motors already come like this.
Convert from coil packs to 16v plug wires and some sort of coil packs. MSD makes them or 034efi.
Theres other things to but i cant think of it.
Talk to Wizard-of-Od hes a genius. Or check out Reflexbug he has the new wave 1.8t set-up its pretty cool too.


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (16vDuBrothers)*

any1 els has a parts list


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (mk2-ing-it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_More or less any standalone that can run coilpacks can run a 1.8T engine and do it well.

Not unless there running 4 ignition drivers.Running 4 coils off 2 ignition drivers (for e.g. SDS ) is a cause for concern as your definately going to fry said drivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2-ing-it* »_im planing on doing 1.8t into my mk2 i know all the things i need when using stock ecu wireharness'ecu'gage cluster blah blah blah but i wanna go stand alone so before i buy the engine i wanna know all the things i dont need any input would be helpful THANX

assuming its a 1.8T with the AW"X" engine code then your going to need the following:
*1*. 3-PIN OBD1 2.0 ABA throttle body 
*2*. 2-PIN Bosch water temperature Sensor
*3*. 2-PIN Bosch Air Temperature Sensor (usually comes on the engine but some breakers can be little girls...)
*4*. 4-WIRE Bosch 02 Sensor
*WASTED SPARK* : 034EFi Stage Ic,SDS,Haltech,etc...
*5*. Wasted Spark Coil (034EFi sells this as well as MSD)
*6*. 16V Plug wires (Autotech makes some very nice units,definately quality pieces)
*DIRECT FIRE:* :034EFi Stage Ic,Autronic SMS.
*5*. Stock Coils
basically the only difference between Wasted Spark Ignition and Direct Fire is the price ($1100US for Stage Ic and $1650US for Stage IIc),maintaing an OEM look and the ability to fine tune as with Direct Fire you *isolate* each cylinder.Its all about what you the user wants to do and how much money your willing to spend.Will Wasted Spark be sufficient for your MK2?Yes....

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2-ing-it* »_so basically u cant set any brand of standalone to work with a factory 1.8t setup or just sds

This is where 034EFi Stage IIc excells.Maintaining a stock engine bay apperance as you use the stock coils etc .Personally I would just go with plug wires and an external coil as the 1.8T coils are a HUGE PITA....prone to failure anyway.

If your interested,Contact Paul Calado (Killa) as he is currently running a 20 unit Group Buy for 034EFi where you benefit from a 10% off.
Goodluck and feel free to pm me for more details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: when doing 1.8t swap with stand alone so what wount i need??? (Wizard-of-OD)*

thanx for the info nice audi


----------



## vondubz speed shop (Nov 15, 2004)

selling an emerald m3dk standalone for 350 gbp new in box


----------

